# Tips for Barrel Racing.



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

She doesn't need to know how to spin. Can she collect and extend on command? If she can, at this point if you have her conditioned, I would start her on the pattern. (at a walk and going very slow.)


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I can get her to lengthen and shorten her stride at a walk and trot and if she is relaxed we can do it at a lope but when she is excited it involves alot of head throwing 
Is that what you meant or did I misunderstand?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Is she good at lateral flexion? I've learned that being able to flex laterally helps a lot


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

At the risk of sounding dumb what do you mean by lateral fexion?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Pulling the nose to the side and to the cinch area (or your leg while you're on them). It's like a one rein stop, but should happen easily and almost effortlessly. I'll explain more if you want, I'm kinda busy at the moment.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

ok I get what you mean. and no she doesnt do that. i'm also working on that with her but short of holding a pail of oats by her side she wont turn her head that sharp. she acts like it is impossible for her head to turn that sharp unless of course there is oats in the deal.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

A horse doesnt need to know how to neck rein to barrel race. But it does need to know how to break at the pole, flex laterally, collect/extend, move its front end,rear end, and ribcage independantly, and, of course, whoa.



KateS said:


> ok I get what you mean. and no she doesnt do that. i'm also working on that with her but short of holding a pail of oats by her side she wont turn her head that sharp. she acts like it is impossible for her head to turn that sharp unless of course there is oats in the deal.


Sounds like she's reluctant to give to the bit. The easiest way, that I've learned, to establish a good lateral flextion is to start with a rope halter. (rope halter will hit pressure points on the head requiring the horse to give to the pressure)
Stand at your horse's side at about the shoulder. Ask your horse to bring it's head around by reaching with the lead up towards the wither. If your horse brings its nose around at all. Even a little bit. Release and reward.(not treats...just a pat on the neck and vocal praise)
Gradually build up the lateral flextion. You don't want to have to fight. You want as little effort as possible.

After the horse has learned how to do it in a halter, graduate to a snaffle and do the same. 

Lateral flextion is very important for any dicipline. If your horse doesnt give to the bit its gunna get very ugly (not to mention dangerous) in a dicipline like barrel racing.

What bit are you currently riding in? Do you have a video of just flatwork?


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I use a hackamore on her because she doesn't respect the bit so that is why she doesn't give her head laterally very well. I will definately try the rope halter and see if that works. I could put a snaffle on her if I'm just in an arena but right away she doesn't respond to stopping very well. which doesn't matter if i'm just doing slow work. As for the video thing my mom took the camera on her vacation so I cant video tape myself plus I can never seem to upload anything on youtube. In 2 weeks I will see if she can video me and I'll try to upload something but I'm not sure it will work.
Oh and I use the hackamore because I have just ridden her on trails mostly so then I didn't need to work on getting her listening to the bit cause a hackamore just works better. But I'll work with her and see if I can get her listening to a snaffle.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

KateS said:


> I use a hackamore on her because she doesn't respect the bit so that is why she doesn't give her head laterally very well. I will definately try the rope halter and see if that works. I could put a snaffle on her if I'm just in an arena but right away she doesn't respond to stopping very well. which doesn't matter if i'm just doing slow work. As for the video thing my mom took the camera on her vacation so I cant video tape myself plus I can never seem to upload anything on youtube. In 2 weeks I will see if she can video me and I'll try to upload something but I'm not sure it will work.
> Oh and I use the hackamore because I have just ridden her on trails mostly so then I didn't need to work on getting her listening to the bit cause a hackamore just works better. But I'll work with her and see if I can get her listening to a snaffle.


A hackamore is a great bit but not for a horse that doesnt know the basics in a snaffle first. Normally a hack is used in speed events for finished horses.

The easiest and safest way is to start on the ground and get the horse respecting the halter, then move up to a simple snaffle. Teach the horse what "whoa" means from the ground. Even in slow work a good whoa is needed. This is also where lateral flextion will be a help. If your horse decides not to listen during a run...it can get very ugly. I've seen it a dozen times before and it always ends up with an ambulance or a vet call. 

If you get her softened in a snaffle your horse's performance longevity will increase. On the road your going now you'll be obligated to put her in a heavy bit for control which will only get worse from there.

Snaffle is the best bit for slow work, then perhaps after patterning her you might need a little more set and use a combo or short shank. 

I've got a good example...
The horse I was training was a toughy. He was a very stiff stubborn gelding.

He could go through the pattern PERFECTLY all the way up to a fast lope without any effort from me. Come time to run he would need more riding.
At one show we opened up a bit more and guess what...he lapped the arena. So for the next month he was in boot camp. I put him in a snaffle and worked on softening until he was going like a reiner.

In this situation a lot of people think "bigger bit" rather than trying to figure out and fix the problem.

Anywho...
Has your horse had her teeth floated? Has she had any ground work done?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with what Buck said. A horse needs to know how to respect a snaffle before it is moved up unto a hackamore. 

Personally, I would want the horse in a snaffle. Like has already been stated, your horse should be able to flex easily and willingly. Once you can get her to do this, I also get them to learn to disengage their hindquarters. The softer and more supple your horse, the faster the run. 

If I read right, you said she doesn't really like to respond to woah when doing slow work. I would fix this. This may be just me, but I want things to be perfect at the slower gaits before working on the quicker gaits just because I feel it gives them a better foundation. I ride every pattern the same at a walk or a gallop. 

Some people I know don't like her, but Charmayne James has a great book out that breaks down barrels and has really helped shave time off. 

As far as head tossing, I would want to fix this too. (If it is just her being antsy and not a pain issue). Too many barrel horses get away with ignoring their rider because they are excited. Mine used to do this, and the way I fixed it with him was everytime he would start getting figity I would either circle him, flex him side to side, or make him back. This is a lot more work for him than just loping along, so it worked. It may be worth a try.

I don't remember if I read it or not but what kind of hack are you using on the horse?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

When you say hackamore I'm guessing you mean a mechanical hacakmore with a nose piece and shanks.

I am personally not a fan and I would go back down to a rope halter or snaffle and build a stronger foundation first as was suggested.

A strong foundation is very essential and if you go too fast you'll get things done, but not as nicely or as well as if you take the time to do it right.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. This past summer she had a bit of a problem with her hocks on her back legs swelling up and getting sore. The vet looked at her and took X-Rays and couldn't find anything wrong. I stopped riding her for a month then started again and she has been fine till now. I took her to an indoor arena today and she was really sore on her left hind. I'm going to get a different vet out (who is supposed to be better) and see if he can find whats wrong. The lady who owns the arena looked at my mare and she figures that it is something that is going to flare up sometimes and sometimes it will be fine. She said that in her opinion I won't be able to use my mare for barrel racing because it will be to much stress on her leg. She also says that she thinks the problem is higher up on the leg and not her hock. Either way I'm going to get the vet out and see what he says but I'm thinking that best case scenario she will just be a trail horse.

Sorry for going on and on. This is a huge thing for me and I'm having a bit of a hard time because my dad isn't around for another 2 weeks so other than the vet I have nothing to go on.

Thanks.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hopefully everything will work out for you


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear about the horses leg. I would definitely get a (good) vets opinion before running her. Best of luck!


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

So the vet said that she has arthritis. So I guess the barrel racing career got shut down before it started. He gave me some supplement that is supposed to help but he said that it doesn't necessarily work as good on some horses as others. He also said that on her worse days I should give her bute to make her more comfortable. I'm really sad cause this is something that can only get worse as she gets older and I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Omg thats so sad. I was working at a stable and a new english trainer had just started there, all of the horse's were starting to go lame cause they were so unfit and she was trying to retrain them. Alot of them needed serious work, and after a while so many were going bad. Then they started wrapping their legs and that really helped.

What are you planning on doing with ur horse now?


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

if your horse throghs its head and puts it up way to hing and pulls use a tiedown


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I am trying out a supplement called Recovery EG w/HA and I am really positive that it will help.
I have been riding her this past week just at a walk because she is a bit stiff at the jog. Anyway I am using a snaffle on her. I'm also using a martingale for now just to get her to keep her head down.
I'm hoping to put a video up in the critique section because I'm not sure what to work on next with her other than working her at the jog and lope which I cant do until the supplement starts working.
She has lateral flexion really good and I can get her to counter bend and she is getting better at walking a spin. I reallize that she doesn't need to know how to spin but I figure it can't hurt. She is also stoping really well even with the snaffle.
Anyway just thought that I would update you all.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh and I have my gelding in training right now just a couple of miles from me so I'm learning alot from just watching the trainer. So maybe I will end up with 2 barrel horses. Or one barrel horse and one that listens way better than she used too.


----------

